# Plant Identification please



## StAubyns

The following "shrub" has appeared on the garden. :? 

Any ideas as to what it is called?


----------



## peejay

A weed?

Pete


----------



## Sprinta

dunno, try smoking a bit and see if it's any good :lol:


----------



## bognormike

Trifid, Geoff

watch for it uprroting itself, and the tshwook noise, or you're a gonner :lol:


----------



## 747

I cannot remember its name but it is definitely a Class B substance. :lol:


----------



## lindyloot

From the top picture I would have said it was from the thistle family and one which grows near the sea. The second picture I have no idea it looks massive


----------



## ToffeApple

Looks like a Datura and all parts are very poisonous. Try a Google for more information and pictures.

Extract:

COMMON NAMES
Jimson Weed; Devil's Apple; Thorn Apple; Stinkweed; Devil's Weed; Malpitte; Moonflower; Toloache (D. inoxia)
EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
Deliriant
DESCRIPTION
Datura is a woody-stalked, leafy herb growing up to 2 meters. It produces spiney seed pods and large white or purple trumpet-shaped flowers that face upward. Most parts of the plant contain atropine, scopolamine, and hyoscyamine. It has a long history of use both in S. America and Europe and is known for causing delirious states and poisonings in uninformed users.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## StAubyns

Good Lord!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DaturaStramonium-plant-sm.jpg

many thanks Chris & Tilly - thats what it is 8O :?

This forum never ceases to amaze with the knowledge that is available from its members!


----------



## moch

Yes, definitely Datura Stramonium.


----------



## Grizzly

If you have grandchildren- or children - in the garden don't let them handle the flowers. If they go on to rub their eyes they can produce all sorts of problems.

All the rest of it is toxic too so don't let them eat any part of it !

G


----------



## StAubyns

Its on its way to the brown bin as we speak!


----------



## Spacerunner

Grizzly said:


> I
> 
> All the rest of it is toxic too so don't let them eat any part of it !
> 
> G


Have you tried to get kids to eat greens recently? :lol: :lol:

No chance!


----------



## bognormike

told you it was dangerous!! :lol: 8)


----------



## StAubyns

bognormike said:


> told you it was dangerous!! :lol: 8)


I guarantee its walking days are over 8) :lol:


----------



## rowley

Gosh Geoff, and I was supposed to go to Mansfield tomorrow. Might change my mind if that is what is growing there!! :wink:


----------

